# this never seems consensual



## Tccarolina (Sep 2, 2011)

This never seems consensual to me. I know in fence lizards the female will hop around and is clearly playing an active role in mating. Many other reptiles may be quite different also. But in my box turtles and greek tortoises, the female role seems to always be about escape, then submission. In this case, she did not submit, and he gave up after about two hours of chasing and biting at her carapace.


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah...no dinner...no sweet talking...no slap on the toosh ....nothing...LOL


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 2, 2011)

That female looks familiar, did she just arrive?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 2, 2011)

That is why my sweet and innocent Leopard's will never see the likes of a male!! They are not nice!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

HAHAHA! GOTTA LOVE IT!!! 



ascott said:


> Yeah...no dinner...no sweet talking...no slap on the toosh ....nothing...LOL


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL...those silly boys.....such brutts .....total sweeties when their woohoos are not running the show


----------



## Tccarolina (Sep 2, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> That female looks familiar, did she just arrive?


Yep, she's new, got her Wednesday. This female came up for sale in July, but she apparently sold right away. Something must have gone wrong, because she showed up for sale again Tuesday morning by the same guy. I didn't ask any questions about why, for fear of losing her. 
This male has been pestering her ever since. I know male box turtles are supposed to be attracted only through sound and motion, but he definitely knows she's new. I don't blame him, she's a hottie! She isn't particularly active, but he's been ignoring other females and honing in entirely on her.













Steve


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2011)

the only one that comes to mind is Red Ear Sliders, they seem to be the nicest males around, they stroke the face and whisper sweet nothings ( I assume) in their ears.


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2011)

LMAO captain.......


----------



## Baoh (Sep 2, 2011)

Stunning female.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2011)

ascott said:


> Yeah...no dinner...no sweet talking...no slap on the toosh ....nothing...LOL



ha ha ha ................Dat was funny! 


Great photos thanks for sharing ! 

JD~

"To easy too! "


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 3, 2011)

ascott said:


> Yeah...no dinner...no sweet talking...no slap on the toosh ....nothing...LOL



LOL


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 5, 2011)

that is a nice looking female box turtle.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 5, 2011)

That's got to be the prettiest box turtle ever. If you have babies are you going to sell them? I'm interested.


----------



## Neal (Sep 5, 2011)

emysemys said:


> That's got to be the prettiest box turtle ever. If you have babies are you going to sell them? I'm interested.



Ditto on that, she looks like an older gal. Should be a good egg layer.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 5, 2011)

Seems like the extent of agreement on the part of female boxies or torties is along the lines of, "Okay, okay, just stop nipping at me!"


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## JacksonR (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a female box turtle that seems to love it. *cough* with other turtles of course...


----------

